# Fertility MOT



## TW1977 (May 28, 2011)

Hello! I've been lurking on the website for quite a while but this is the first time I have posted.  I turned 34 last year and made the decision to go it alone, having been single for pretty much the last 10 years.  I formed a plan which included clearing any debts, saving up for treatment, moving into a bigger flat etc which would enable me to start ttc in September 2013 when I am 36.  Only now I am wondering whether I should wait.  I keep reading about reduced fertility after 35 and although I have no real reason to doubt my fertility I have noticed that my cycle is not as regular as it once was.  Anyway to cut a long story short, I was thinking about having a fertility mot done at Care Sheffield.  Has anyone had this or something similar done?  Is it worth it?  Thanks for reading


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Sounds very similar to 34th year !!  I had one via the bodyclock network which is a fixed price and they arrange with a local clinic I had amh antral follie scan and consult It showed my amh to be low which was in fact the first sign that things wouldnt be easy- I would say my cycle has shortened over the previous few years. In short i had no reason to think I had fertilty issues but you dont find that out until you try. Its definitely true theres a steep decline after 35 and and even steeper one after 36 but plenty have no issues. 

Not sure what your mot includes but remember that charting your cycle will tell you alot get some cheap ovulation tests of ebay and getting GP to run basic hormone levels will tell you alot. You should be able to get FSH, LH and oestridial done on day 3 ish of your cycle and a day 21 progesterone to see if you are ovulating.

Is it worth it ?well if you are going to have tx anyway you will get half of it done as part of the tx so maybe not worth it- In hindsight i could of had scan and blood test done seperately and done my own research for consult but its nice to have it in a package especially when you are starting out. Worth shopping around if you do- I believe zita west clinic is doing these mots now as well. I had actually already decided to go ahead straight away by the time i had got my results. Worth remembering that if you had tx in europe for example you could probably nearly have iui cycle for cost of MOT. Even if your results are great that will only give you a snapshot of now they advised me that you should re check everytthing every 6-12 months at our!! age! Other thing is if you discover that there are issues you have saved yourself time and money on less invasive tx that might not work. Bet im not helping am i !!

Good plan about clearing debts etc as if it doesnt work quickly its not cheap !

Good luck with what ever you decide


----------

